# Cold water specks are bitting



## Capt Mike 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Fishing for specks has been out standing. The cold water has them concentrated.
My clients and friends Clayton and Jordan came from North Texas..and we got them good.
We caught over 75 fish ,all on tasumi shrimptails.,but I'm sure didn't matter what u threw at em.
Also was a sad site as we saw several dead small tarpon..due to the freeze..
Anyone want a trip just give me a text or call.have winter fishing special rates!!!
Capt Mike Segall
Reel Threel Charters
Reelthreel.com
281-808-1310


----------



## Capt Mike 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Some of the pics


----------

